# Ibanez LACS RGD/RGA 7-String Goodness



## zimbloth (Sep 21, 2019)

Presented without further comment.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## mlp187 (Sep 21, 2019)

Now I know I am capable of being a prostitute. I'd do shameful things for that green one.


----------



## Samark (Sep 21, 2019)

I love figured tops as much as the next person. But, there is something truly beautiful in a solid colour Ibanez. Love it, thanks for posting


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Sep 21, 2019)

Whoa!!!


----------



## odibrom (Sep 21, 2019)

I think I can speek for all of us. That is clearly an insuficient photo of the guitars. Please comply with the forum standards of posting at least 10 pic of each...


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 21, 2019)

odibrom said:


> I think I can speek for all of us. That is clearly an insuficient photo of the guitars. Please comply with the forum standards of posting at least 10 pic of each...



Heheh, I posted another shot of it on my social media. I'll post another here soon


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 21, 2019)

Samark said:


> I love figured tops as much as the next person. But, there is something truly beautiful in a solid colour Ibanez. Love it, thanks for posting



Yeh the older I get the more my tastes have shifted into satins/metallics.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Sep 22, 2019)

That RGA though. Makes me feel tingly in my nether regions.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 22, 2019)

Here's another view of the RGDR7.


----------



## Droptune666 (Sep 22, 2019)

More pics please! Which of the two do you like better?


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 22, 2019)

Droptune666 said:


> More pics please! Which of the two do you like better?



I love them both, however the green one sounds a bit better. The ebony board is a nice touch on that one.


----------



## Albake21 (Sep 22, 2019)

Just further examples of how Ibanez' design team for the Prestige line is really screwing up. Just look at these models... drop dead perfect (although I'd want a neck pickup). I wish Ibanez would get their head out of their ass and start designing models like these for consumers. They would be selling like crazy! HNGD, you absolutely scored the Ibanez jackpot.


----------



## shupe13 (Sep 22, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## nikt (Sep 22, 2019)

Congrats Nick. That RGA7 made some big trips in last months. From Europe to US, back to Europe and again to You. 
One of Dinos best looking and most recognizable guitars for sure.

Another one to Your satin collection


----------



## Mathemagician (Sep 22, 2019)

With all due respect I just gotta say ... gimme ‘cause I want it. 

Congrats man looks fantastic!


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Sep 22, 2019)

Let’s see more pics of the cutie fast asleep on the blankie...

Oh and happy new guitar day!


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 23, 2019)

My wife and I have 4 cats actually, we each had 2 prior to meeting 



_MonSTeR_ said:


> Let’s see more pics of the cutie fast asleep on the blankie...
> 
> Oh and happy new guitar day!


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 23, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> Here's another view of the RGDR7.
> View attachment 73030


Funny how this angle blatantly shows the JP lineage of the RGD.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Sep 23, 2019)

That green one is absolutely gorgeous. How is the Fluence Stef working out for you?


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Sep 23, 2019)

Dude those look *K I L L E R*.
Not usually a fan of metallics, reversed headstocks, trems, _or_ RGDs, but good god man; Tak and co. really know how to build an amazing guitar. I can probably count the number of LACS builds I wouldn't freak out over on one hand 

PS- Love the cats!


----------



## jephjacques (Sep 23, 2019)

nice guitars but A++ cats, pet those good boys for me


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 23, 2019)

MASS DEFECT said:


> That green one is absolutely gorgeous. How is the Fluence Stef working out for you?



They sound fantastic both in this guitar and also in one of my custom shop ESP Horizons. Really under appreciated pickups that need to be in the right guitars to excel. In this one I'm actually using the neck pickup in the bridge, as it's a bit tighter and less output (fun fact: the Stef neck is just a Modern neck, but I wanted the look of the Stef in this). But I have a bridge version in my ESP and that's sick too.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 23, 2019)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Dude those look *K I L L E R*.
> Not usually a fan of metallics, reversed headstocks, trems, _or_ RGDs, but good god man; Tak and co. really know how to build an amazing guitar. I can probably count the number of LACS builds I wouldn't freak out over on one hand
> 
> PS- Love the cats!



Thanks!


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 23, 2019)

jephjacques said:


> nice guitars but A++ cats, pet those good boys for me



All 4 are super sweet and affectionate, will do. They're my dudes.


----------



## Merrekof (Sep 23, 2019)

Oh my, that RGA..


----------



## Decipher (Sep 23, 2019)

DUDE......


----------



## myrtorp (Sep 23, 2019)

DUDE!!
Very very veeery nice!


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 23, 2019)

myrtorp said:


> DUDE!!
> Very very veeery nice!



Thanks dude


----------



## stinkoman (Sep 23, 2019)

No possibility of getting an RGA7 run ia there lol? Both of these are killer though.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Sep 23, 2019)

OK, the one in the back is the bassist and the business behind the band, has 12-14 Sig endorsements. The one on the right is the main songwriter and guitarist (really, needs all the credit). The one on the left facing sideways is the drummer who's dying to go solo/side project after this next album/tour and the one in front is the singer and keyboardist who's back after an acrimonious 5 year hiatus. 

Am I close?


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 24, 2019)

stinkoman said:


> No possibility of getting an RGA7 run ia there lol? Both of these are killer though.



Zero chance. Lord knows we've tried.


----------



## dirtool (Sep 24, 2019)

Love the color, but RGD should pair with toggle switch in my opinion.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 24, 2019)

dirtool said:


> Love the color, but RGD should pair with toggle switch in my opinion.



What would a toggle switch do on a single hum guitar?


----------



## Samark (Sep 24, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> Zero chance. Lord knows we've tried.



You seem to have a really strong relationship with Ibanez. Any reasoning behind this that you know of/can think of? I’d really consider an RGA, especially a 6


----------



## Vyn (Sep 24, 2019)

Samark said:


> You seem to have a really strong relationship with Ibanez. Any reasoning behind this that you know of/can think of? I’d really consider an RGA, especially a 6



From memory @zimbloth has said before that they will only do current shapes that are in production for whatever tier is being talked about (Standard, Premium, Iron Label Prestige etc). As there is currently no Prestige RGA 7, they won't do a run of one. From memory the only Prestige RGA7 produced was the 427z and I think Ibanez want to forget that guitar even existed haha.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 25, 2019)

The906 said:


> OK, the one in the back is the bassist and the business behind the band, has 12-14 Sig endorsements. The one on the right is the main songwriter and guitarist (really, needs all the credit). The one on the left facing sideways is the drummer who's dying to go solo/side project after this next album/tour and the one in front is the singer and keyboardist who's back after an acrimonious 5 year hiatus.
> 
> Am I close?



Haha yep 



Vyn said:


> From memory @zimbloth has said before that they will only do current shapes that are in production for whatever tier is being talked about (Standard, Premium, Iron Label Prestige etc). As there is currently no Prestige RGA 7, they won't do a run of one. From memory the only Prestige RGA7 produced was the 427z and I think Ibanez want to forget that guitar even existed haha.



Exactly right. That and extremely limited capacity of the Fujigen plant along with general stubbornness


----------



## Guitarholic (Sep 28, 2019)

Totally agree. Would sell like hot cakes!


----------



## soldierkahn (Sep 28, 2019)

I definitely prefer the look of the RGA7, but i know that the RGD bodyshape is more comfy


----------



## soldierkahn (Sep 28, 2019)

Guitarholic said:


> Totally agree. Would sell like hot cakes!



Was this a Dino prototype? Im still more partial to the Edge Lopro than the Edge Zero. I have the EZ in my RGD2120Z, and once I have the money to pick up the dowel rods, ill be converting the RGD to have a loPro


----------



## bzhang9 (Sep 28, 2019)

Albake21 said:


> Just further examples of how Ibanez' design team for the Prestige line is really screwing up. Just look at these models... drop dead perfect (although I'd want a neck pickup). I wish Ibanez would get their head out of their ass and start designing models like these for consumers. They would be selling like crazy! HNGD, you absolutely scored the Ibanez jackpot.



You're on SSO though, representing a small portion of overall consumers who may not like excessively "metal" designs. They seem to be expanding their RGD line regardless.


----------



## Ibanez Rules (Sep 28, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> Presented without further comment.



I just talked to Dino Thursday, he talked about that RGA and that Ibanez had it green lit for production, and then backed off and decided not to. That;s how the deal came up with Ormsby when he was at NAMM. Of course he was buying a Lo Pro7, probably for an Ormsby 

Fess up, he never said anything about selling it. How did you get it? You can email me if you want to keep it private, you know that one thing I can do, keep secrets


----------



## soldierkahn (Sep 28, 2019)

Ibanez Rules said:


> I just talked to Dino Thursday, he talked about that RGA and that Ibanez had it green lit for production, and then backed off and decided not to. That;s how the deal came up with Ormsby when he was at NAMM. Of course he was buying a Lo Pro7, probably for an Ormsby
> 
> Fess up, he never said anything about selling it. How did you get it? You can email me if you want to keep it private, you know that one thing I can do, keep secrets



Ill be honest lol.... if Ibanez would put that RGA7 in production without the DINO at the 12th, id move heaven and earth to pay for it lol. but then again, Dino started me on 7s, so we have identical tastes lol.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 29, 2019)

Ibanez Rules said:


> I just talked to Dino Thursday, he talked about that RGA and that Ibanez had it green lit for production, and then backed off and decided not to. That;s how the deal came up with Ormsby when he was at NAMM. Of course he was buying a Lo Pro7, probably for an Ormsby
> 
> Fess up, he never said anything about selling it. How did you get it? You can email me if you want to keep it private, you know that one thing I can do, keep secrets



Hey Rich. I used a Romulan mind trick to coerce Dino into giving me these guitars, isn't it obvious? Anyways I am surprised Dino didn't just tell you, but yeah hit me up if you're curious.


----------



## soldierkahn (Sep 29, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> Hey Rich. I used a Romulan mind trick to coerce Dino into giving me these guitars, isn't it obvious? Anyways I am surprised Dino didn't just tell you, but yeah hit me up if you're curious.



id be lying if i said I wasnt jealous lol


----------



## SandyRavage (Sep 29, 2019)

I would do stupid things for a Axe palace run in that green.....


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 30, 2019)

SandyRavage said:


> I would do stupid things for a Axe palace run in that green.....



I've tried repeatedly to get Ibanez to do a run in a green like this for years. They seem to think only Steve Vai guitars should be allowed to be green.


----------



## A-Branger (Sep 30, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> I've tried repeatedly to get Ibanez to do a run in a green like this for years. They seem to think only Steve Vai guitars should be allowed to be green.



"but why green?, people only buy black guitars 
.Ibanez"


----------



## beyondcosmos (Oct 2, 2019)

Considering there are a few Ibanez gurus in this thread, I have to ask... is there a chance we will ever see something like a neck-thru Prestige 7 string? Regardless of body style and hardware (although I'd prefer an RG with a Lo-pro 7), I always wonder why they never turned something like the RGT3020QM into a 7 string. I understand it'd be expensive, but even so I think it would be bought up very quickly. 

Forgive me if this is a silly question. My knowledge of the business end of making guitars is pretty juvenile.


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 2, 2019)

beyondcosmos said:


> Considering there are a few Ibanez gurus in this thread, I have to ask... is there a chance we will ever see something like a neck-thru Prestige 7 string? Regardless of body style and hardware (although I'd prefer an RG with a Lo-pro 7), I always wonder why they never turned something like the RGT3020QM into a 7 string. I understand it'd be expensive, but even so I think it would be bought up very quickly.
> 
> Forgive me if this is a silly question. My knowledge of the business end of making guitars is pretty juvenile.



I'd probably say 0% chance unless it a POS Iron Label/Indonesian build. Just in general Fugijen (who buidls real Ibanez) never do neck-thrus, its not their thing, and frankly whenever Ibanez goes out of their comfort zone and does something un-Ibanez like it is typically a massive failure. Companies are smart to do what they do best and stay in their lane, although it would be nice if their QC and finish offerings improved, no doubt.


----------



## Ibanez Rules (Oct 2, 2019)

That should read - quit doing neck thrus. They've built some really nice RGT 6 strings but only LACS or Nagoya prototyping have done 7's. And frankly string alignment was always an issue.

There is nothing out of their comfort zone. Pickup a Fujigen jazz box or an AR2619 and tell me they can't build far superior instruments than the normal run of the mill Prestige line quality. But that's not what "sells" in volume.


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 2, 2019)

Ibanez Rules said:


> That should read - quit doing neck thrus. They've built some really nice RGT 6 strings but only LACS or Nagoya prototyping have done 7's. And frankly string alignment was always an issue.
> 
> There is nothing out of their comfort zone. Pickup a Fujigen jazz box or an AR2619 and tell me they can't build far superior instruments than the normal run of the mill Prestige line quality. But that's not what "sells" in volume.



I know they're capable of doing anything, just saying history has proven IMHO that it won't happen.


----------



## Ibanez Rules (Oct 2, 2019)

Just that Fujigen doesn't want to do neck thrus anymore [and why not?] makes it very unlikely in Prestige.


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 2, 2019)

Ibanez Rules said:


> Just that Fujigen doesn't want to do neck thrus anymore [and why not?] makes it very unlikely in Prestige.



I remember the RGT Prestiges I had all had weird thick necks and didnt particularly feel great. I personally would rather see them focus on more RGA Prestige/J-Customs.


----------



## Ibanez Rules (Oct 2, 2019)

When you're building a guitar you have to throw away if the neck goes bad you have to build them thicker. Same with all the set necks they build, you'll never see any Wizardish necks and never will.


----------



## soldierkahn (Oct 3, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> I remember the RGT Prestiges I had all had weird thick necks and didnt particularly feel great. I personally would rather see them focus on more RGA Prestige/J-Customs.



Id have to agree on that weird neck thing for sure. Of all the neck-thru "production" tier and "Prestige" tier guitars ive had the pleasure to play, they had the very most non-Ibanez feel necks. To me they seemed pretty identical to Schecter's early era necks used on their "set-thru" hybrids. Even the non-neckthrough, "set-through" RGA72TQMZ had a very non-wizard feel....

when I first became super aware of the intricacies of neck feel, the RGT models were the ones that taught me that lesson first. I fell in love with my first Prestige, the RG2610Z, but when I went to get a second one, I stumbled onto the RGT320Z. The thought in my head was that their necks would be the same since they're in the same era together (post-2010 after all Prestige necks got 2mm wider), but good lord was i SO WRONG lol. Im not going to bash on Ibby for the way those necks felt though because maybe they were perfect for someone else, but I definitely did not get what i was expecting hahaha. I know that many will say that necks made right after each other will be slightly different because of the human factor, but the RGT neck carves were especially unique and way outside a traditional Prestige feel.

I will say this though, on Production tier guitars (indos, Iron, Axxion, anything below Prestige and Premium tiers), theyre RGT necks were very similar in feel to the RG series. I had a RGT42DXFM and a RG5EX1 from the same year, and theyre necks were VERY close in feel


----------



## Millul (Oct 3, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> I remember the RGT Prestiges I had all had weird thick necks and didnt particularly feel great. I personally would rather see them focus on more RGA Prestige/J-Customs.



I was gonna ask what it'd take to have them build a slightly-thicker-neck RG prestige again (think Ultra)...but maybe I shouldn't?


----------



## BTS (Oct 3, 2019)

Interesting thread... always been annoyed by the limited ibanez choices at the prestige level, this has given me a bit of additional insight. 

Oh well... still hanging out for another interesting rg limited run from someone.


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 8, 2019)

BTS said:


> Interesting thread... always been annoyed by the limited ibanez choices at the prestige level, this has given me a bit of additional insight.
> 
> Oh well... still hanging out for another interesting rg limited run from someone.



We have many cool limited runs in the works, follow us on social media if you dont already. The last 3 Ibanez runs we did sold out lightning quick.


----------



## Leviathus (Oct 8, 2019)

BTS said:


> Interesting thread... always been annoyed by the limited ibanez choices at the prestige level, this has given me a bit of additional insight.
> 
> Oh well... still hanging out for another interesting rg limited run from someone.



Agreed, prestige finish options have been pretty lame in recent history imo.


----------



## Walter W. (Oct 8, 2019)

That purple one gives me a woody


----------



## Vyn (Oct 8, 2019)

Leviathus said:


> Agreed, prestige finish options have been pretty lame in recent history imo.



I disagree - the last two years of Prestige releases have been awesome. The tuxedo RGRs, the 2027XL (if you can see it in person, the finish has a depth that a camera phone can't do justice with) and the orange RGD3127 (It's banger).


----------



## Leviathus (Oct 8, 2019)

Different sweeps for different peeps i guess, my fav of the last few years is prob the DY 752. I find the recent finishes to be kinda bland, wish they'd move toward more flame/quilt top RGs. They need to make that vintage violin flame a permanent staple!

EDIT: not to say that they aren't all sick prestiges, i love lookin' at your NGDs.


----------



## Vyn (Oct 9, 2019)

Leviathus said:


> Different sweeps for different peeps i guess, my fav of the last few years is prob the DY 752. I find the recent finishes to be kinda bland, wish they'd move toward more flame/quilt top RGs. They need to make that vintage violin flame a permanent staple!
> 
> EDIT: not to say that they aren't all sick prestiges, i love lookin' at your NGDs.



Completely forgot about the RG752-DY, that thing looks amazing. I don't think they ended up making it over here, or if they did the distributor is keeping quiet about it.

Haha, cheers. I've got a few more to post when I get enough time to play them (rehersing/writing a lot at the moment so just using the main two). Don't like doing them the moment I get the guitar, prefer to let the rose tinted lenses to fade first.


----------



## soldierkahn (Oct 9, 2019)

Leviathus said:


> Agreed, prestige finish options have been pretty lame in recent history imo.



I would have to disagree as well, respectfully. While Im not a fan of a lot of different flamboyant finishes, the Axxion labels' finish (while theyre not Prestige tier, i apologize) was completely drool worthy. one Prestige finish that noone is drawing attention to is my favorite shade of blue Ive ever seen. The RG2027XL came with the Dark Tide Blue gloss version, but the Ibanez RG5121 came in Dark Tide Blue Flat that takes my breath away. Ive already asked Nick at AP what a refinish on a 2027XL would be like price wise, to convert the finish from Gloss to flat. It might not end up the same shade exactly, I know itll be DAMN close.






Another prestige finish Id like to draw attention to was the Silver Satin on the XLS limited run. As Im reaching the half-way point of my 30day test run on her (RG2027XLS), Im in the phase where Im trying to make myself hate it (to keep bias away, though the treble from the SS frets is definitely making my decision easier) but the finish is just gorgeous. My only quirk about the end product version of the Silver Satin finish is less about the color and more about the color of binding used. In my head, with a finish that is as bright of a gray as the SS is, it doesnt pair well with white binding due to lack of contrast. I tested an idea of using electrical tape to simulate what it would have looked like with Black binding and it was amazing, but theres a catch...... I love neck/fretboard binding, and I especially love white binding, but it would confuse my eyes to see black body binding with white neck binding. I think if the finish were a bit darker (think K7 Blade Grey or the RG7620 Grey Nickel), this would solve the issue and make it more appealing to me, but again, this is only personal preference. I know there are other folks out there (one of them bought 2 XLS RG7s lol) who absolutely adore it as is, and im thankful for that.

But ill be honest, to many peoples surprise, finish color is the absolute last attribute about a guitar that i care about. even when getting a used gutiar for trade/sell, i always tell them that I dont mind body damage so long as the neck is perfect to their shock. Even inlay selection is mugh higher on the weight chart than finishes. I always have looked at it as, if i can get a guitar that feels amazing to play for hours, sounds great..... i can always take it in to be refinished in the end. if I love it enough, she's worth the extra money spent to put the "icing on the cake" so to speak.


----------



## Leviathus (Oct 9, 2019)

The Axe Palace runs are always sick af, no doubt about it. I guess i just like a more flashy guitar, my 2 mains are Vai sigs after all. At least we can all agree that the RG(A/D) shape is where it's at.


----------



## soldierkahn (Oct 9, 2019)

Leviathus said:


> The Axe Palace runs are always sick af, no doubt about it. I guess i just like a more flashy guitar, my 2 mains are Vai sigs after all. At least we can all agree that the RG(A/D) shape is where it's at.



absolutely no disagreement there lol. Every guitar i try is always weighed against an RGD and an RG. Folks may say they hate those bevels, but Ibanez made it perfectly ergonomic for me when they did that. My favorite 6 string has been a RG970XL for the longest time, but recently i finally grabbed an RGD2120Z and was blown away by how much mor comfortable that shape is on my right arm and wrist. I dont fatgiue as fast, and have more room to modify my attack angle for a particular part. Now if i could just convert one of my RG970XLs to have an RGD body (can't do it, they start with a different size body) but damn, if i could get an RGD body with a 27" scale, i could die happy. Make the body mahogany and i will literally have a heart attack lmfao


----------



## BTS (Oct 10, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> We have many cool limited runs in the works, follow us on social media if you dont already. The last 3 Ibanez runs we did sold out lightning quick.




I do!


----------

